# What rock might this be...?



## EmmaWakefield (15 Jan 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have been an avid follower of the forum for some time now and have thus far failed miserably at contributing I'm afraid. I thought it was about time that I get involved, and as it happens I've been pondering this aquascape for the past couple of days...

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ol=2&id=57

I was wondering whether anyone might have an idea as to what rock has been used? Or what rock might be as effective?

To the first of many posts!   

Many thanks,
Emma


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Jan 2010)

Welcome Emma!

I can't really see from the photos what the rock is.  It sort of looks quite rough, like lava rock, but I can't be sure.  Going by the title "Rives volcaniques" it could be volcanic rock of some sort (lava rock).

Bigger image here:

http://www.aquagora.fr/CAPA2009/PHOTOS/ ... PA2009.jpg


----------



## EmmaWakefield (15 Jan 2010)

Cheers Steve,

I had thought lava rock myself, especially as the moss seems to be doing so well on it. I'll have a look next time I'm at TGM. Love this aquascape, I think I've found my inspiration for my text tank. 

Regards,
Emma.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Jan 2010)

Lava rock can be bought at most supermarkets...  Just check out the barbeque coals section   You should research if it's treated with any chemicals (standard disclaimer!) but I wouldn't of thought so...


----------



## EmmaWakefield (15 Jan 2010)

Oh nice one, thanks for that! I shall have a look.

Regards,
Emma


----------

